
V8 JavaScript Engine 8.0 Reduces Heap by 40% - pritambarhate
https://www.infoq.com/news/2019/12/v8-8-0-heap-reduction/
======
pritambarhate
40% heap reduction seems awesome. Almost too good to be true. Can anyone
knowledgeable enough verify this claim?

